# Kulturhaus W. (Abandoned Theater) - Germany, 2018



## B W T (May 20, 2018)

At the edge of a spa park this gorgeous building is located. Once it was used as a sanatorium and also a huge theater is part of the building complex. After 15 years of vacancy the interior offers great motives for photos as well as a unique glance at the past. Join us on a travel back in time.


Kulturhaus W #01 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

This impressive building somewhere in Germany had been on our urbex bucket list for years. Although it has been abandoned for around 15 years now, luckily, there are no damages caused by vandalism so far. Though the whole furnishings has been removed by now. Only a few objects are left inside the building. But a variety of details can still be discovered here. 


Entrance Hall by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

One of the many highlights of this place is the entrance hall. Apart from the pillars it's also characterized by an impressive wall picture. This is just one section of the picture but it already reveals a bounty of details.


Kulturhaus W #03 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

The building was constructed in the 1950s. Because of the nearby thermal spring this location was just perfect for a sanatorium. Back then those doors, windows and the balcony were all made of solid oak.


Kulturhaus W #14 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

The centerpiece of the building is this huge theater hall. The hall has enough space to seat over 500 people. The acoustics in this room are so good that even radio recordings were produced here back then.


Theater by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Apparently the huge theater hall was used to show movies as well. After a while we found this massive film projector from a bygone era.


Cinema Projector by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

There were several dressing rooms for the actors on multiple floors. But not all the rooms were in such a pristine condition as this one.


Makeup Area by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

For approximately 15 years the building has been standing empty. Unfortunately, we don't know the reason for that. But we guess there was no demand anymore and the trend of time had simply been missed. After it was abandoned people were desperately looking for a new owner but as it seems nobody dares to invest in this huge building complex. Although there had been a plan to awake this historical sanatorium from its deep slumber a few years ago the buyer never paid. So the redevelopment failed. The building was supposed to be turned into a sports medical rehabilitation center. 


Photographer At Work by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

And now the ravages of time are taking their toll. The beautiful glass pavilion has lost the former glance. In the last few months a terrible storm caused great damage here. The historical stuccoed ceiling was nearly entirely destroyed.


Storm Damage by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Every winter damages the place more and more. It won't take long until the former sanatorium can't be rescued anymore. Today, 65 years after its construction, the building faces an uncertain future.


Film by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Do you want to see more of this beautiful place? Feel free to take a look at our video:


----------



## HughieD (May 20, 2018)

That's a cracking set there B W T


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 31, 2018)

WOW!!! Its hard to believe it has been abandoned for 15 yrs and the place hasn't been pointlessly smashed up, set on fire, had it's materials nicked or had cock's sprayed everywhere...beautiful!!!...oh, it's not in the UK, that's probably why.

Lovely set BWT!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 21, 2018)

Excellent write up, thank you!


----------

